# Erste Bilder Radon "Black Sin" 2012: Die reine Sünde



## Radon-Bonn (21. Oktober 2011)

Sündhaft schön, sündhaft leicht, sündhaft schnell, sündhaft preiswert.
"Das kann keiner, das kann nur einer, und das sind wir"


----------



## Burnie1976 (21. Oktober 2011)

Schaut sehr gut aus. Was bringt den das 8.0 z.B. in 16" auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberflieger96 (25. Oktober 2011)

Noch sündiger wäre es für mich mit Sram.
Oder kann man es sich entsprechend konfigurieren lassen?


----------



## katze2 (30. Oktober 2011)

jetzt noch gute reifen drauf....

Conti Rk 2.2 in Rs...
Dazu einen leichten Laufradsatz...
Sieht gut aus.


----------

